

Slackware Turns 20 - pwg
http://ostatic.com/blog/slackware-turns-20

======
tlongren
Slackware was the first Linux distro I used, back in 1999. Eventually left it
for Debian. Glad to see it's still around and that Patrick is seemingly doing
better health-wise.

